# What is your MBTI type of your best friend?



## huiwcleon (Dec 30, 2011)

*What is the MBTI type of your best friend?*

The question is simple. But it can tell us which type is the most or least likely to be one's best friend.


----------



## Nordom (Oct 12, 2011)

ENFP. Big problems go away when he reminds me they aren't really big problems.


----------



## huiwcleon (Dec 30, 2011)

Just figured out I accidentally typed the title as "What's your MBTI type of your best friend?" Shame on me.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

ISTP. I have other close friends who are ESTP, INTP, ISTJ and INFP.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

my best friend is ENTP, we met when we got assigned to a project together and when I went to work on it with him at his house, we just played video games the whole time..... this was 6 years ago


----------



## pepperpotts (Aug 2, 2011)

ENTP.

I hate that.


----------



## Utensils (Nov 5, 2011)

ENFP... like me!!


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

I have no best friend. It makes others sound like they are not important to my life. Even people who frighten me are close to my best friend.


----------



## sameer6 (Sep 15, 2010)

No answer as i have no friend.


----------



## dizzygirl (Dec 19, 2009)

Infj! :happy:


----------



## Thorndrop (Jan 6, 2010)

I'd guess she's an INFP.  She's nice.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

A male INFJ.


----------



## sidheblessed (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't currently have a best friend but my former best friend of seven years was an ISTJ. I don't know how she feels about it because we pretty much never talk anymore but the breakup was very hard on me and I'm just now recovering to the point I feel I could welcome another close friendship into my life.


----------



## xTheCaramelQueenx (Jun 19, 2014)

My best friend is an ENFP. She is the peanut butter to my jelly. Together, there is constant laughter, falling on the ground in laughter, screaming from laughter, the deepest conversations ( we always talk for 5 hrs + ) ....the funniest jokes....WE ARE UNSTOPPABLE. We love each other so much, and get along perfectly- we've been best friends for 6 years and we have yet to have an argument! We are always there for eachother when something is wrong! I love her.


----------



## xTheCaramelQueenx (Jun 19, 2014)

@sidheblessed, everything's a learning experience my man! Whatever happens happens for the best, obviously there had to be something unhealthy which caused it to collapse! Don't worry, I had an INTP bestfriend before my current bestfriend (She's an ENFP) and we were so close, but she deceived me in a way which i couldn't forgive her (left me overdosed drunk overnight in the middle of the forest, woke up in the hospital 2 days later) (BTW that was a huge turning point for me, and totally has changed me into the woman i am today!) But, with time and positive attitude I found the person who was right for me! I PROMISE, with a positive attitude and patience- you will find that friend!  I did it, you can too.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

She's ISTJ with weak S/N, we're pretty similar.


----------



## mony (Jun 18, 2014)

I consider my brother and one cousin as my close friends, but I don't know their MBTI. My current best friend is an INTJ.


----------



## Epicglitch (Jun 13, 2014)

My three best friends types are INTP, INTP and INTJ... all of which have taken the MBTI.


----------



## GundamChao (Jun 17, 2014)

My best friend is an ISTJ, and yet I am an ENFP! What one of us lacks, the other has, and actively teaches to the other. It's like Yin and Yang. And it reminds me of my avatar.


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

My current best friend is an online friend I haven't gotten the chance to meet yet, so I've had trouble figuring his type out from our online conversations alone. 

My former best friend and the friend I've gotten along with more than anyone was an ESTP. I had another very good INTP friend who I'd known for almost the same amount of time, and while in some aspects I got along better with her than my ESTP friend, I never felt as close to her.


----------

